# Help with Hunter Panels



## tonyroofer88 (Oct 19, 2013)

Theres two sides to the H-Shield straight cut polyisocyanurate insulation. I'm doing a epdm roof, and wondering what side the insulation should be facing. Theres a lighter side and darker side, I say the lighter side should be facing up. Please let me know if I'm right or wrong. Thank you.


----------

